# Fragen zur Bundeswehr



## Mutantisch (20. März 2009)

Hallo liebe Forenleser , 

Ich stell mich einfach mal vor ich bin 18.Jahre alt und werde nächste Jahr wahrscheinlich der Bundeswehr beitreten und da hab ich direkt mal ein paar Fragen zu .

Ich würde mich gerne bei der Bundeswehr verpflichten lasse (mehrere Jahre) , was erwartet mich dort?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wenn ich mich verpflichten lassen kann ich dann eine Ausbildung bei der Bundeswehr anfangen (Mechatroniker)?

Wie ist das Arbeitsumfeld ?

Wie sehen die Aufstiegschance in der Bundeswehr aus ?

Wird mir die Bundeswehr einen Arbeitsplatz aussuchen der womöglich 500km von meiner Wohnung entfernt ist ?

Bezahlt mir die Bundeswehr ein Teil meines Arbeitsweges (Sprit) ?

Hab gehört das man bei der Bundeswehr seinen Führerschein umsonst machen kann , stimmt dies?

Habe auch gehört das ich bei der Bundeswehr studieren kann, aber trotzdem einen Monatsgehalt kriegen . Stimmt dies?



Bitte um viele seriöse Antworten. Am besten von Leuten die selber Erfahrung mit der Bundeswehr gemacht haben.
Rechtschreibfehler für sich behalten und Flame /off ^^

MfG der Neugierige  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urka (20. März 2009)

Wenn ich mich verpflichten lassen kann ich dann eine Ausbildung bei der Bundeswehr anfangen (Mechatroniker)?

Ja

Wie ist das Arbeitsumfeld ?

Sehr gut

Wie sehen die Aufstiegschance in der Bundeswehr aus ?

Kommt auf die drauf an wie gut du dich machst etc..


Wird mir die Bundeswehr einen Arbeitsplatz aussuchen der womöglich 500km von meiner Wohnung entfernt ist ?

Kommt drauf an was du machen moechtest. Marine wirste viel im Norden sein und einmal die Welt umkreisen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Bezahlt mir die Bundeswehr ein Teil meines Arbeitsweges (Sprit) ?

Ja.

Hab gehört das man bei der Bundeswehr seinen Führerschein umsonst machen kann , stimmt dies?

Ja,aber kommt auch auf den Beruf drauf an.

Habe auch gehört das ich bei der Bundeswehr studieren kann, aber trotzdem einen Monatsgehalt kriegen . Stimmt dies?

kp ^^


----------



## Matago (20. März 2009)

Also ich war selber 8 Jahre bei der Bundeswehr bei Tornado Geschwader und die letzten drei Jahre in USA stationiert.

Nun zu deinen Fragen.

Ausbildung bei der Bundeswehr kannst du normalerweise nicht machen. Du kannst dich nur als Zivilist für eine Ausbildungsstelle
bei der Bundeswehr bewerben sie bilden unter anderem auch Flugzeugmechaniker oder Flugzeugelektriker aus.
Findet aber wie gesagt auf ziviler Basis statt und nach der Ausbildung kannst du dann zur Bundeswehr als Zeitsoldat gehen.

Das Arbeitsumfeld fand ich super, hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht bin auch viel in der Welt rumgekommen.
Aber ich war auch bei der Luftwaffe und wie manch einer zu sagen pflegt ist das die moderne Art der Kriegsdienstverweigerung.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Aufstiegschancen tja die sind ziemlich fest vorgegeben. Du kannst in den drei Laufbahnen anfangen:
Mannschaften, Unteroffiziere oder Offiziere. Ob du als Unteroffiziersanwärter oder Offizieranwärter zu Bundeswehr kommst
hängt von deiner Schulbildung und deiner Untersuchung bei der freiwilligen Annahmestelle ab.
Aber ein Laufbahnwechsel im Nachhinein ist dann nur noch sehr schwer möglich um z.B. dann noch
aus der Unteroffizierslaufbahn in die Offizierslaufbahn zu wechseln brauchst du einwandfreie Beurteilung und viel Glück.

Die Bundeswehr kann dir sehr wohl eine Stelle aussuchen die mehr als 500 Km von deinem wohnort entfernt ist.
Du musst sogar davon ausgehen das du während deiner Laufbahn immer wieder versetzt wirst.

Sprit kriegst du keinen bezahlt.

Führerschein, tja wenn deine Verwendung es verlangt kriegst du sowohl deinen normalen wie auch LKW Führerschein,
hängt halt nur von deiner Verwendung ab.

Studium ist nur für die angehenden Offiziere möglich.
Heisst du hast Fachabi oder Abi bewirbst dich bei der freiwilligen Annahmestelle in Köln absolvierst ein psychologisches Gutachten
und falls du angenommen wirst musst du dich für 15 Jahre Verpflichten und dann gehst du an einer Bundeswehr Uni studieren
und zwar gleich am Anfang deiner Verwendungszeit. Und nebenbei kriegst du ein Gehalt.

Ich würde aber sagen falls du wirklich ernsthaft interessiert bist mach einen Termin bei einem Wehrdienst Berater in deiner
Nähe und der berät dich kompetent.

So Long


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

Matago schrieb:


> Aber ich war auch bei der Luftwaffe und wie manch einer zu sagen pflegt ist das die moderne Art der Kriegsdienstverweigerung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ok das könntest du mir kurz erklären bitte XD


----------



## Matago (20. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ok das könntest du mir kurz erklären bitte XD



Tja bei der Luftwaffe und bei einem Fliegenden Geschwader im besonderen herrscht fast kein militärischer Ton.
Die Offiziere sind fast alle Piloten die legen kein wert auf militärisches Getue wie salutieren oder so.
Mann dutzt sich sogar untereinander. Und auch andere Sachen werden nicht so eng gesehen nach dem
Motto hauptsache die Flugzeuge können starten.

Sollte man natürlich beim Heer z.B. bei den Pionieren landen dann siehts ganz anders aus.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

Matago schrieb:


> Tja bei der Luftwaffe und bei einem Fliegenden Geschwader im besonderen herrscht fast kein militärischer Ton.
> Die Offiziere sind fast alle Piloten die legen kein wert auf militärisches Getue wie salutieren oder so.
> Mann dutzt sich sogar untereinander. Und auch andere Sachen werden nicht so eng gesehen nach dem
> Motto hauptsache die Flugzeuge können starten.


Also das hät ich jetzt nid gedacht Oo
Hört sich ja cool an aber das man zur Luftwaffe kann muss man ja den höheren Bildungsweg eingeschlagen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: hätte man müssen


----------



## Matago (20. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Also das hät ich jetzt nid gedacht Oo
> Hört sich ja cool an aber das man zur Luftwaffe kann muss man ja den höheren Bildungsweg eingeschlagen haben
> 
> 
> ...



Um  Pilot zu werden sicherlich aber sonst nicht unbedingt.

Wenn du als Techniker zur Luftwaffe willst reicht es wenn du eine Abgeschlossene Berufsaubildung
als z.B. Energieelektroniker hast.


----------



## Lillyan (20. März 2009)

Provokation gelöscht. Bleibt bitte sachlich beim Thema.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

Matago schrieb:


> Um  Pilot zu werden sicherlich aber sonst nicht unbedingt.
> 
> Wenn du als Techniker zur Luftwaffe willst reicht es wenn du eine Abgeschlossene Berufsaubildung
> als z.B. Energieelektroniker hast.


ahh dat kann ich eh alles vergessen ich bin industriekaufmann, Bund wär eh nix für mich gewesen bzw. ich muss gucken das die mich nid zum Grundwehrdienst nehmen


----------



## Syane (20. März 2009)

Grundwehrdienst oO Ist doch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (20. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Grundwehrdienst oO Ist doch geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


das würde zu viel Zeit kosten ich will gleich in meinen Beruf einsteigen
ein Jahr einfach Arbeiten und danach dann vll. BOS


----------



## Syane (20. März 2009)

Wir sollten das blöde ot lieber lassen bringt den TE ja nicht sonderlich weiter.


----------



## Oonâgh (20. März 2009)

Nananana, jedem das Seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt genügend Leute, die da hin wollen. Ich für meinen Teil nicht, obwohl ich wahrscheinlich eh nicht angenommen werden würde ;>

Ich sag einfach mal viel Glück und have fun und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (20. März 2009)

Du bist sechzehn Jahre alt 
Man muss dich schützen vor Gewalt, 
Vor allem vor unglaublich vielen 
Unsäglich bösen Killerspielen. 

Doch zwei Jahre später dann, 
Statt rumzuhängen stehst du stramm, 
Statt weit geschnitten und lasziv 
Trägst du braun gefleckt oliv. 

Man zeigt dir, wie du richtig zielst 
Mit Spitzentechnik und du spielst 
Nicht mit Joystick, Maus und Browser 
Doch mit Hi-Tech Marke Mauser. 

Man ballert rum und schießt und rennt, 
Beim Unreal-Balkan-Tournament. 
Und dann spielst du, Dank Herrn Bush, 
Counterstrike am Hindukusch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wünsch dir viel glück. bund ist ne feine sache, wenn man gut ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurushimi (20. März 2009)

der te will nicht zum bund, er sucht blos einen ausbildungsplatz abseits der wirtschaft. damit ist er imho bei der bw an der falschen adresse.

auch die bw stellt forderungen an ihre "bewerber" 

man sollte sich in erster linie darüber im klaren sein, was es bedeuten kann wenn man isch als zeitsoldat verpflichtet. man wird nicht einfach zum mechatroniker oder was auch imemr ausgebildet. man wird soldat und bekommt eine fachspezifische ausbildung. aber im vordergrund steht immer der beruf des soldaten. da unsere bundeswehr mittlerweile keine reine armee zur landesverteidigung ist, sollte man sich auch mit dem gedanken anfreunden unter umständen in irgendwo die wirtschaftlichen interessen der bundesrepublik zu vertreten.

ich bin kein freund der wehrpflicht, ein staat der seine bürger zwingen muss ihn zu verteidigen, ist es wohl nicht wert verteidigt zu werden...

zeitsoldaten sind jedoch freiwillige, von denen sollte man schon erwarten können das sie eine andere motivation aufbringen für ihre berufswahl als den wunsch nach einem sicheren arbeitsplatz, kostenlosem führerschein und weniger konkurrenzdruck da man nicht in einem gewinnorientierten umfeld arbeitet. "soldaten" mit dieser einstellung werden von ihren vorgesetzten meist schnell durchschaut und entsprechend behandelt.


----------



## Topperharly (23. März 2009)

naja ich wollte auch zum bund, aber durhc einen arbeitsunfall bekam ich dann bei der musterung t5 *snif*


----------



## Scrätcher (23. März 2009)

Also es gibt freiwillige Annahmestellen der Bundeswehr,

dort kannst du dich direkt über die Bundeswehr infomieren, einen Test machen und nachfragen was für Stellen frei sind.

Entweder man kommt als Wehrpflichtiger zur Bundeswehr oder als Zeitsoldat. 

Zeitsoldaten haben von vorneherein eine sogenannte "Planstelle", die Tätigkeit, die du später ausübst. Wie schon gesagt wurde kannst du dich als

Mannschaftsdienstgrad, Unteroffizier oder Offzier bewerben. Da kommt es natürlich auch auf deine bisherigen schulischen Leistungen sowie auf einen Eignungstest drauf an. 

Unteroffizier & Offizier

Verpflichtungszeiten: 4 Jahr, 8 Jahre, 12 Jahre. Irgendwann kann man dann einen Antrag auf "Berufssoldat" stellen, wenn du lange genug dabei bist. Wenn ich mich nicht täusche glaub nach 6 Jahren oder so. 

Bei 4 Jahren kriegst du ne kleine Berufsfördende Maßnahme vorm Ausscheiden, irgend so ein kleiner Lehrgang um dich in einem Beruf weiter zu bilden.

Ab 8 oder 12 kriegste glaub sogar ne Ausbildung und je nach Verpflichtungszeit noch ein ein paar Monate ein sattes Übergangsgeld. Also Offzier kannst du sogar in der Bundeswehrzeit studieren. Aber dann biste praktisch auch für 12 Jahre "fest" dort.

Mein Tipp: Geh erst mal als Grundwehrdienstleistender hin und schau dir den Laden an. Verpflichten kannst du dich dann immernoch. Und informiere dich, was eine Stelle für dich wäre und schau sie dir an. Es gibt viele Leute die sich einfach so verpflichtet haben und für die es nichts war und viele von denen man nicht gedacht hätte, dass sie sich dort "wohl" fühlen. 

Die Verwendungsfelder sind vielschichtig und deshalb kann man schlecht erzählen was dich erwartet ohne zu wissen wo du hinkommst.


----------



## Zuhlina (23. März 2009)

Also ich hab selbst mal eine Ausbildung angefangen bei der Bundeswehr.
Eigentlich war BW überhaupt nicht mein Ding, aber ich kam aus einer Region mit 25-30% Arbeitslosigkeit, und brauchte ne Ausbildung.

Es gibt wie der Vorposter schon geschrieben hat die Möglichkeit bei 8 bzw 12 Jahren Verpflichtung eine sogenannte ZAW-Ausbildung(Zivil Anerkannte Aus-Weiterbildung) zu machen.

Das heisst du machst bei der BW deine Ausbildung (Für Mechatroniker gibt es das auf jeden Fall auch) und legst deine Prüfungen vor IHK/HK Prüfern ab.
ABER 1. Hat die BW Quartalsweise Zeugnisse(Also so Notenblätter nicht wirkliche Zeugnisse) und ist Recht streng was deine Leistungen angeht und 2. Muss de Ausbildung in sehr kurzer Zeit durchgezogen werden. In meinen Fall beudetete dies eine Ausbildung von normalerweise 3 1/2 Jahren in 21 Monaten durchzuziehen.

Man muss sagen dass sich aber sehr bemüht wird jemanden zu helfen der es packen wil.

Also ich kann gegen den Ausbildungsverlauf an sich nix sagen.

ALLERDINGS war ich ca. in deinem Alter als ich die Entscheidung getroffen habe ohne wirklich einschätzen zu können was da für ein Verein auf mich zu kommt.
Ich war bei der Marine und nicht nur da (Auch bei Heer , Luftwaffe) ist das Saufgelage Programm (das hört sich witzig an aber im nachhinein...).

Beziehungen kannst du so gut wie vergessen wenn du beim Bund als Zeitsoldat bist.

Ca. 40-50% der Leute die mit mir in der Grundausbildung angefangen haben, sind entweder von der ZAW abgelöst wurden oder haben wie ich das Handtuch geschmiessen.

Wenn ich Vorurteile gegen den Bund hatte dann sind sie dort sicherlich bestätigt wurden. Ich habe nach 2 Jahren es geschafft meinen SAZ8 Vertrag vorzeitig zu lösen, das war sehr schwer und das hatte ich meinen Betrieb zu verdanken, der mich damals unbedingt als Azubi haben wollte und sich echt hartnäckig dafür eingesetzt hat das ich vorzeitig gehen kann.

Ich kann mich den Vorposter nur anschließen mach erstmal deinen Grundwehrdienst und dann willst du eh nicht mehr....eh ich meine dann kannst du dich noch entscheiden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fazit: Mach dir bewusst das die Bundeswehr mehr als nur deine Ausbildung ist, es ist eine große Aufgabe die dich unter den heutigen Konflikte auch deine Gesundheit kosten kann. Ohne politisch zu werden sollte man sich dann mal Fragen ob es das Wert ist bzw für wen man da eventuelle Risiken eingeht.

Alles Gute!


----------



## Zuhlina (23. März 2009)

Ich finde ebenfalls laut meiner Erfahrung, dass die BW eine Armee zur Vertretung wirtschaftlicher Interessen geworden ist.

Und wie bereits erwähnt halte ich den Entschluß Zeitsoldat zu werden, für einen der sehr gut überlegt sein sollte.

Zu sagen dass man Tolernat ist und dann trotzdem jemanden "Mundtod" machen zu wollen nur weil er eine Ansicht kund tut die nicht über 10 Seiten ausgeführt ist finde ich schlicht falsch!

Und es ist leider in paradoxer Weise eine Bestätigung seiner Vorurteile (die ich berechtigt finde).

Den Ausdruck "Heil Jung" halte ich für falsch. Denn das impliziert das Jung ein radikaler Führer wäre der Authoritär die Armee führt.
Jedoch bin ich der Meinung das Jung nur eine Marionette ist, die eher aus einer permanent geistigen Notsituation heraus handelt und sich artikuliert.

Trotzdem halte ich die BW sehr wohl als Schwulenfeindlich, und jeder der gedient hat und die Umstände bzw. die "Umgangskultur" kennt kann dieses bei ehrlich Sichtweise eigentlich nur Bestätigen.

Ich habe zum Ende meiner Zeit, als Gruppenführer im DG Uffz auch aktiv Menschenführung erlebt, beim Marinesicherungsdenst. Hier sind die Soldaten in einer kämpfenden Einheit und haben keinerlei berufliche Aufgabe bei der Bundeswehr ausser eben diese des Schützen von Anlagen und den "Kampfeinsatz".

Hierbei ist mir (als jemand der vorher in einen anderen Bereich gearbeitet hat) sehr stark aufgefallen, dass es sich dort um fast aussschließlch Menschen aus der Unterschicht handelt die kaum perspektive haben auf dem Arbeitsmarkt.
Für diese scheint der Wehrdienst die einzige Möglichkeit einen gesicherten Arbeitsplatz zu haben, so haben sie kaum den Luxus sich über solche ideologischen Fragen Gedanken zu machen.
Jedoch waren es durchweg fast alle sehr nette und gute Menshcen die ich dort erlebt habe, die wie gesagt eine Chance nutzen und die eben "ausgenutzt" werden in Ihrer Situation.
Deshalb ist es nicht so einfach alle Soldaten über einen Kamm zu scheren und ich finde viele haben solch einen Hass schlichtweg nicht verdient, sondern eher Verständniss.
Das soll aber nicht darin münden dass man das Model solche Menschen in diese Wege zu führen, zu verteidigen.
Die BW ist spätestens seit dem Balkan Krieg keine Verteidigungsarmee mehr. Ob das Jung nun politsch Korrekt findet oder nicht, es st eine Kriegsführende Armee geworden.


----------



## shadow24 (23. März 2009)

btt:also ich würde auch erst mal den Grundwehrdienst mitmachen und mich während dieser zeit entscheiden ob ich das über Jahre mitmachen will...
ich war Kampftruppe im heer und das war alles andere als zucker schlecken. du willst zwar in eine Inst-Abteilung(Mechaniker),aber die Grundi wirst du trotzdem durchs Gelände gescheucht.und der Ton ist auch nicht jedermanns Sache.klar gibt es auch in der Privatwirtschaft Brüllaffen,aber nicht so viele auf einen Haufen
ausserdem gibts noch so feine Extradienste wie Wache oder GVD,wo du die Kaserne nicht verlassen kannst...
überleg es dir während deiner normalen Dienstzeit.da hast du noch Zeit genug dafür...


----------



## Noxiel (23. März 2009)

Offtopic entfernt. Es gilt die Fragen des TE zu beantworten und keine Diskussion Pro-Contra Wehrpflicht anzuzetteln, die wird und wurde hier bereits an anderer Stelle geführt. Bei weiteren Entgleisungen folgen Verwarnungen.

Zum eigentlichen Thema äußere ich mich im Laufe des Abends. Ich berichte dann live aus der Truppe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sayonara Simon (24. März 2009)

Mutantisch schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Forenleser ,
> 
> Ich stell mich einfach mal vor ich bin 18.Jahre alt und werde nächste Jahr wahrscheinlich der Bundeswehr beitreten und da hab ich direkt mal ein paar Fragen zu .
> 
> ...



alsop vorweg, ich war 9 monate bei der marine. zu deinen fragen:

1. ausbildung kommt immer drauf an ich weiss nich genau wie das auswahlverfahren is aber ein passables zeugnis sollte schon vorhanden sein

2. das gleiche mit dem arbeitsumfeld. is auch von standort zu standort verschieden. ich für meinen teil kann behaupten das mein arbeitsumfeld echt klasse war.

3. die aufstiegschancen sind am anfang für alle gleich, kommt dann immer drauf an ob man durchs auswahlverfahren kommt. mit abitur kann man glaub ich bis leutnant aufsteigen mit studium dann natürlich höher

4. das lässt sich im vornherein schlecht sagen weil die generell je nach bedarf an arbeitskräften ihre leute stationieren. kann sein das du heimatnah eingesetzt wirst kann aber auch sein das du ewig weit weg an einen standort kommst wo du dir evtl auch ne wohnung nehmen musst als uffz

5. als wehrdienstleistender werden dir die zugfahrten bezahlt (bzw du hast ne karte mit der du kostenlos fahren kannst)  als SAZ (also soldat auf zeit) bekommst du die nicht bezahlt, dafür bekommst du aber von anfang an höheren sold der gelgentliche fahrten schon mit abdeckt.

6. den führerschein kann man machen wobei das glaub ich auch auf die verwendungsreihe drauf ankommt in die man klassifiziert wird. den LKW führerschein kann man glaub ich nur als lastkraftwagenfahrer machen.

7. jap wenn du als offiziersanwärter genommen wirst kannst du entweder an der BW uni in münchen oder hamburg studieren, wohnung (aufm campus) und verpflegung bekommst du gestellt und bezahlt sowie deinen festen sold im monat. da kann man schon einiges an kohle in den jahren ansammeln^^


hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen

MFG


----------



## shadow24 (24. März 2009)

Ich wollte nur noch mal zum Thema Studium beim Bund was schreiben.also in den Beiträgen geht das nicht so klar hervor:1.Offiziere können studieren.dazu muss man eine Aufnahmeprüfung als Offiziersanwärter in Köln bestehen,die aus einem schriftlichen und einem sportlichen Teil besteht und an 2-3 Tagen geprüft wird.beides ist nicht einfach.
2.wer beim Bund studiert darf das auf keinen Fall mit einem bequemen Langzeitstudium vergleichen wie es einige Studenten gerne an der Uni praktizieren.da ist alles sehr straff organisiert.ein Freund von mir hat beim Bund studiert und der hatte echt Null Freizeit während dieser zeit.da wird das in kürzester Zeit durchgezogen,während andere Freunde von mir an normalen Unis studiert haben und wirklich ne ruhige Kugel geschoben haben...der Unterschied ist,dass beim Bund Geld fliesst und man im Privatbereich zahlen muss...


----------



## Zuhlina (24. März 2009)

Sayonara schrieb:


> alsop vorweg, ich war 9 monate bei der marine. zu deinen fragen:
> 
> 1. ausbildung kommt immer drauf an ich weiss nich genau wie das auswahlverfahren is aber ein passables zeugnis sollte schon vorhanden sein
> 
> ...



zu 1. Also wenn du ein gutes Zeugniss etc. vorgelegt hast (Bewerbung machst mit deinen Wehrdienstberater am besten fertig, die lungern eh schon an Schulhöfen und Arbeitsagenturen rum), und in die engere Auswahl kommst, dann wird ein Einstellunsgtest durchgeführt. Bei mir waren das 3 Tage in Wilhelmshaven. Dort wirst du Wesentests und Intelligenztests machen wobei du das Ergebniss nicht mitgeteilt bekommst sondern nur ob du weiter dabei bist oder nicht (Ist halb so schlimm wie es sich anhört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



VORSICHT! Für alle Freunde des illegalen Rauchens etc. dort muss am ersten Tag gepinkelt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Also möglichst vorher nichts kiffen o.ä. ansonsten Liter von O-Saft saufen das soll angeblich helfen (ka warum)
Nach Fachspezifischen Tests (also Fragen in deinen Bereich denke ich mal aus Physik o.ä.) und Tests bei denen du zum Beispiel irgendwelche Probleme in Fallbeispielen lösen musst. Ich kann mich da noch errinern an so ne lustige Aufgabe: Ein Sturm hat das Fernmeldekabel zerstört du hast einen Läufer mit Fahrad der brauch 15 Minuten muss aber...etc. Echt dumme Aufgaben und in jeden Fall lösbar man darf nur nicht Panik geraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

....oh bin abgedrifftet ehm ja danach kam wenn du alles gemeistert hast ein Gespräch mit einen Offizier und einem "Psyschologen", so gut kann der nicht sein ich hab den auch bissle nen Märchen aufgetischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und bei BW sollen ohnehin nicht die creme ala creme der Ärzte sein. Argh dass ich immer abdriffte.

Aso davor und/oder dazwischen kommt noch Sporttest und der Arzt will dich auch nochmal sehen, aber das ist alles halb so wild. Ich war zu der Zeit recht Fitt, da ich erst mein Jugendsportbzeichen gemacht hatte, aber da waren einige die den Sporttest sicher nicht bestanden haben und kamen trotzdem weiter. Du sollst ja in einem Fachbereich arbeiten, der nicht maximale Physical Fitness verlangt. 

Solltest du irgendwelche Beeinträchtigungen haben (Rückenproblem etc..) Dann lass dir vorher das von einen Zivilen Arzt auf unbedenklichkeit oder ähnliches überprüfen. Sollte der BW Arzt erst was feststellen musst du eventuell noch Atteste nachreichen und das verzögert eventuell deine Einstellung. Also vorher nochmal zum Zahnarzt etc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu 2. War auch bei der Marine und nach allem was ich gehört habe haben die auch das beste Klima, und ich hatte ach das Gefühl dass das von den Vorgesetzen gefördert wird. Bei der Marine ist alles bissle lockerer, aber das ist bei anderen TSK sicherlich auch so (Sanis zBsp.) Kommt eben darauf an wo du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu 4. Nein du bist als Uffz nicht verpflichtet dir ne Wohnung irgendwo zu nehmen. Würde ich auch lassen, die Gefahr doch wieder versetzt zu werden ist zu hoch.

zu 6. Führerschein ist bei der Marine beispielsweise sehr schwierig und wenn du SAZ bist sowieso, das wird eher GWDLern in den Fachbereichen zur Verfügung gestellt. Ich hab meinen auch nebenbei gemacht so wie alle meiner Hörsaalteilnehmer.

So dann grüß ich mal den ehemaligen Kameraden der Marine über mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und sage nochmal abschließend, überleg es dir gut bzw. lass das deine letzte Option sein.
Gestern erst wieder nen Interview mit Jung und Trittin gesehen und die haben BEIDE rausblicken lassen das es in Zukunft die Regel wird sich International militärisch zu beteilgen ...tztz zum Glück bin ich gegangen.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. März 2009)

Alsooooo

Früher war es einfacher wenn man sich direkt aus der Truppe beworben hat, soll heissen: Wehrdienst und dann sagen man möchte sich verpflichten. 

Vorteil: Man kann sich den Laden anschauen, hat ne Empfehlung aus der Truppe und man mußte früher keinen extra Test machen. Zumindestens bis einschließlich Unteroffizier.

Nachteil: Weniger Geld bis man tatsächlich verpflichtet ist.


Der Dienstort:

Offziere können Grundsätzlich ÜBERALL eingesetzt und hinversetzt werden. 

Unteroffziere haben ihren festen Standort

Ein Unteroffzier ist nicht verpflichtet sich eine Wohnung zu suchen. Er muß aber für seine Stube bezahlen.


----------



## Stancer (24. März 2009)

Bis 26 ist man zum Wohnen in der Gemeinschaft verpflichtet, d.h. da muss man noch nix für ne Stube bezahlen. Ab 26 dann muss man dann für die Stube bezahlen und es kann sogar passieren, das man aus der Kaserne "geworfen" wird. Kumpel von mir muss sich innerhalb der nächsten 6Monate nun ne Wohnung in der nähe der Kaserne suchen, da der Spieß ihn dann aus der Kaserne wirft.

Wenn man an sehr entfernte Orten stationiert wird kriegt man deswegen normal ne Umzugspauschale. D.h. der Bund bezahlt einem den Umzug. 

Einzige Ausnahme ist, wenn man nen anerkannten Hausstand hat, den muss aber der Chef genehmigen und ab 50Km geht sowas schon nicht mehr. Vorteil daher, wenn man als Wehrpflichtiger Heimatnah stationiert ist und sich dann weiterverpflichten will. Dann sollte man sich vor der Versetzung den Hausstand anerkennen lassen.

Mir hat das leider damals niemand gesagt und nu geht mir jede Menge Trennungsgeld verloren...da mein Dienstort 500Km von Zuhause entfernt ist....

Also mit Unteroffizier und festem Standort ist so ne Sache, kann dir ja mal aufzählen wo ich die letzten 3-4 Jahre überall war :

Sigmaringen
Hammelburg
Mendig
Würzburg
Feldafing
Münster
Warendorf
Würzburg
Köln
Koblenz

Man kommt viel rum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. März 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Bis 26 ist man zum Wohnen in der Gemeinschaft verpflichtet, d.h. da muss man noch nix für ne Stube bezahlen. Ab 26 dann muss man dann für die Stube bezahlen und es kann sogar passieren, das man aus der Kaserne "geworfen" wird. Kumpel von mir muss sich innerhalb der nächsten 6Monate nun ne Wohnung in der nähe der Kaserne suchen, da der Spieß ihn dann aus der Kaserne wirft.
> 
> Also mit Unteroffizier und festem Standort ist so ne Sache, kann dir ja mal aufzählen wo ich die letzten 3-4 Jahre überall war :
> 
> ...



Stimmt da war doch was!^^ Man muß erst ab 26 für "wohnen" innerhalb der Kaserne bezahlen.

Naja wenn der Spies ihn rauswirft werden sich die beiden wohl nicht verstehen. Wenn man sich einigermaßen an die Regeln hält, sollte sowas nicht passieren...

Also wir haben öfter mal gefeiert, irgendwann wurde es uns verboten in der Ausbildungskompanie 1-3 Züge auf einen Gang zu stellen um einen Unteroffizier m. P. zu wecken. Und diverese andere Dinge.. naja man probiert halt aus...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Eigentlich hat ein Unteroffzier einen festen Standort. Das ist eben auch die Stelle, die er belegt. Tauschen geht nur wenn man nen Tauschpartner hat oder zumindestens dort eine Stelle frei ist. Gut ok, man muß noch ein paar Lehrgänge besuchen und ich denke das meinst du mit den Standorten da oben, denn in 3-4 Jahren so oft versetzt zu werden..................... was machst du? Pizzabote für die Bundeswehr? XD

Du warst bei den "SigMarines"? 

Na dann laß ich dir mal nen kameradschaftlichen Gruß hier als EX-Bewohner von Stetten am kalten A****!

Horridoh und fette Beute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Martel (24. März 2009)

Wie ist das Arbeitsumfeld ?´
Eigentlich ganz gut, wobei es da auch viele Faktoren gibt.

Wie sehen die Aufstiegschance in der Bundeswehr aus ?
Fluch und Segen zu gleich. Bist du gut hast du die Chance leichter weiter zu kommen als in der freien Wirtschaft. Nachtei. Du kannst das Problem haben das du einen vor dir hast der mehr Dienstjahre hat aber nichts in der Birne... und dann hast du ein Problem.

Wird mir die Bundeswehr einen Arbeitsplatz aussuchen der womöglich 500km von meiner Wohnung entfernt ist ?
Kann man nicht eindeutig sagen. Ich habe einfach Glück gehabt ( Grundausbildung ):  a) Netter Sachbearbeiter mit dem ich ordentlich geredet habe b) Bruder war Ausbilder beim MFG 2 ( Marine ) und konnte da was drehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bezahlt mir die Bundeswehr ein Teil meines Arbeitsweges (Sprit) ?
Jo, wird so weit ich weiß gemacht.

Hab gehört das man bei der Bundeswehr seinen Führerschein umsonst machen kann , stimmt dies?
Je nach Beruf

Habe auch gehört das ich bei der Bundeswehr studieren kann, aber trotzdem einen Monatsgehalt kriegen . Stimmt dies?

ja, wobei ich nicht genau weiß was. Nur vorsicht. Wenn du mit dem Gedanken spielst nur zu studieren und dannach zu sagen. ne das kann ich nicht mit meinem Gewissen vereinbaren hast du ein Problem. Die Bundeswehr hat vergangen Tage ein Urteil erzwungen wo Schadensersatz  von der Studentin bezahlt werden musste. Leider aus meiner Sicht zu wenig. ( 60 000  die Ausbildung kostete aber 120 000 ). Hoffe das da in der Berufung noch eine Schüppe drauf kommt.



> ansonsten Liter von O-Saft saufen das soll angeblich helfen (ka warum)




Du verdünnst damit dein urin, es ist also egal was du trinkst. Nur es sollten ca. 2 Liter sein. Das Problem ist aber, wenn di Bundeswehr einigermaßen aktuelle Tests hat ( wie die Polizei ) fällt das auf.  Es werden gleichzeitig bestimmte Enzyme etc. im urin mit gemessen. Diese verdünnst du ja auch. Und wenn das unter einen Bestimmten Wert fällt ist der Test nichtig. Weder wartet man, oder nimmt Blut.


----------



## Stancer (24. März 2009)

Bin auch noch in Sigmaringen, wobei ich normal 6Monate des Jahres auf Lehrgängen verbringe. Bisher war ich in diesem Jahr ca. 1 Monat in Sigmaringen und komme erst im Mai wieder dahin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und das ist auch gut so)

Momentan genieße ich die schönen Seiten der Bw an der Sportschule in Warendorf. Da kommst dir vor wie nen Sportstudent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuhlina (24. März 2009)

Nochmal kurz zum Thema fester Standort als Uffz.

Es kommt darauf an was du machst bzw. wie und wo du gebraucht wirst.
In der Regel wird man gefragt, aber es kann auch sein dass man einen Marschbefehl erhält und dann die Tasche packen muss.
Aber wie gesagt man kann nicht sagen als Uffz hast du ne feste Planstelle und kannst dir sicher sein dass du da bspw. 2 Jahre bleibst.

Bist du  in einer Verwendungsreihe die Mangel an Personal hat und irgendwo fällt warum auch immer jemand aus kann es durchaus sein, dass gesucht wird wo jemand eventuell "entbehrlich" ist.
Ich war auch schon an einem Standort an denen es allein für die Manschaften Betreuung/ weitere Ausbildung nach AGA schlichtweg totaler Uffz.-mangel geherrscht hat.

Dort hatte ich mal einen militärischen Lehrgang und plötzlich klopft ein Hautpgefreiter(Gruppenführer!) an das Fenster hinter den ich und andere Uffz geschlafen haben und fragte warum wir hier pennen und nciht angetreten sind, als dann mein Kamerad der vom Boardingteam kam halb verpennt und total sauer rauskam, verstand der arme HG die Welt nicht mehr... xD War irgendwie Lustig.

Dort hat wie gesagt solch ein Uffz Mangel geherrscht, dass die Gruppen von HG´s geführt wurden...

Gut unser Lehrgang wurde von Uffz m. P. geführt aber alle die in den Lehrgang unterrichteten waren auch die einzigen die ich dort gesehen hab.

Also man sollte sich auch im Klaren sein, dass ein fester STandort auch/gerade als SaZ nicht sicher ist.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. März 2009)

Ihr solltet daran denken, dass viele die hier lesen etwas falsch verstehen könnten!

Als Unteroffzier hat man EINEN festen Standort! Und wenn eure Kompanie nicht geschlossen wird (und da werden Versetzungswünsche berücksichtigt), dann BLEIBT man in der Regel auch dort.

Nur muß man manchmal auf Lehrgänge, Auslandseinsätze oder wird halt mal in eine AKP (Ausbildungskompanie) befohlen. 

Ausbildungskompanien haben meistens Ausbildermangel (war bei mir noch so) und werden durch Unteroffizere aus anderen Kompanien aufgefüllt. Natürlich sollte es auch jeder Unteroffizier mindestens einmal gemacht haben weil er gerade da wieder mit dem Thema "Menschenführung" in Kontakt kommt. Wie das jetzt genau aussieht nach der Umstrukturierung der Bundeswehr kann ich nicht sagen. Laut Stan (Stärke und Ausrüstungsnachweis) sollte ja jeder Gruppenführer ein Unteroffizier mit Portepee (mindestens Feldwebel oder vergleichbar wie Fähnrich). Leider war und ist sicher immernoch Ausbildermangel weil es ein ziemlich harter und aufwendiger Job ist. Dementsprechend werden auch "niederere" Ränge als Gruppenführer eingesetzt, wenn sie die Eignung dazu haben.

Trotzdem, die Stammeinheit bleibt, man wird halt zwischendurch mal in ne andere Einheit abkommandiert. Während ein Offizier damit rechnen kann, dass seine Stammeinheit mehrmals wechselt.


----------



## Zuhlina (24. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Ihr solltet daran denken, dass viele die hier lesen etwas falsch verstehen könnten!
> 
> Als Unteroffzier hat man EINEN festen Standort! Und wenn eure Kompanie nicht geschlossen wird (und da werden Versetzungswünsche berücksichtigt), dann BLEIBT man in der Regel auch dort.



Ehm ja genau das sollte nicht so rüberkommen, die Abkommandierungen können länger sein, aber man bleibt in der Regel einer Stammeinheit zugeteilt.

Sorry und Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. März 2009)

Zuhlina schrieb:


> Ehm ja genau das sollte nicht so rüberkommen, die Abkommandierungen können länger sein, aber man bleibt in der Regel einer Stammeinheit zugeteilt.
> 
> Sorry und Danke
> 
> ...



kein Problem!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mir würde sowas auch nicht auffallen, wäre ich nicht Ausbilder in einer AKP gewesen und hätte mich ständig in die Lage eines Menschen reinversetzen müssen, der mit der ganzen Materie noch nie was zu tun hatte!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zuhlina (24. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> kein Problem!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe das blieb mir "zum Glück?!" erspart. Ich hatte nur bei der Liegenschaften Bewachung US-Kaserne, Menschenführung erlebt. Aber die waren alle schon fest in der Materie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das war eigentlich super angenehm, als Gruppenführer/Wachhabender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

...aber naja btt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. März 2009)

Zuhlina schrieb:


> Hehe das blieb mir "zum Glück?!" erspart. Ich hatte nur bei der Liegenschaften Bewachung US-Kaserne, Menschenführung erlebt. Aber die waren alle schon fest in der Materie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich könnt ja mal einen "Schwank" aus meinem Ausbilderleben berichten aber das wäre wohl OT und Noxi ist uns noch nen Livebericht aus der Truppe schuldig! XD


----------



## Zuhlina (24. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> ich könnt ja mal einen "Schwank" aus meinem Ausbilderleben berichten aber das wäre wohl OT und Noxi ist uns noch nen Livebericht aus der Truppe schuldig! XD



Mmh dazu hab ich noch garkeinen Thread gefunden, wäre aber mal interessant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja obwohl vielleicht auch nur für wenige wirklich lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noxi hat Gestern bestimmt versucht die Geselligkeit zu erforschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. März 2009)

Zuhlina schrieb:


> Noxi hat Gestern bestimmt versucht die Geselligkeit zu erforschen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmm.... da fallen mir gleich wieder lustige Spiele ein..

Spindsaufen, auf den Schrank sitzen und dann wird solange gesoffen bis einer runter fällt.

Schildkrötenrennen, jeweils einen Stahlhelm an den Kopf, die Knie und an die Ellenbogen funktioniert eigentlich wie Zwerge werfen Achtung! Keflarhelme sind nicht geeignet!!

Schildkrötenrennen extreme, vorm Treppenabgang

Schildkrötenrennen suizid, vor ner Wand

Melder, schicke einen Soldat zu einem Vorgesetzten deiner Wahl mit dem Auftrag "besorge mir ein UTM-Gitter" oder er soll den Schlüssel für den Verfügungsraum holen. Lass dir danach berichten, wer ihn, wohin weiter geschickt hat. 

Krawatte binden extreme, Ein Soldat versucht eine Krawatte zu binden während ihn ein Ausbilder von vorne und jeweils einer von der Seite anschreit

und so weiter und so fort!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Schildkrötenrennen, jeweils einen Stahlhelm an den Kopf, die Knie und an die Ellenbogen funktioniert eigentlich wie Zwerge werfen Achtung! Keflarhelme sind nicht geeignet!!
> 
> Schildkrötenrennen extreme, vorm Treppenabgang
> 
> Schildkrötenrennen suizid, vor ner Wand


need detailierte erklärung bitte hier im threat oder per PM^^


----------



## Scrätcher (24. März 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> need detailierte erklärung bitte hier im threat oder per PM^^



Lieber nicht!^^

Wie gesagt, die neuen Helme sind nicht wirklich dafür geeignet und solche "Späße" kann man nur machen wenn man es sich erlauben kann. 

Ansonsten kann es dafür auch recht schnell ne Disziplinarmaßnahme geben...


----------



## riesentrolli (24. März 2009)

Zuhlina schrieb:


> [...]
> Trotzdem halte ich die BW sehr wohl als Schwulenfeindlich, und jeder der gedient hat und die Umstände bzw. die "Umgangskultur" kennt kann dieses bei ehrlich Sichtweise eigentlich nur Bestätigen.
> [...]


hab auch nix andres behauptet. hab mich darauf bezogen, dass jung mal meinte Den Soldaten könne keine Unterkunft in einem Viertel zugemutet werden, das der homosexuellen Szene mit «einschlägigen Lokalen» zuzuordnen sei und dass der bund dich wohl dann auch vor den pösen homos schützem wird.


----------



## Noxiel (24. März 2009)

Nicht die Bundeswehr ist schwulenfeindlich, sondern einige Engstirnige innerhalb der Truppe. Tatsächlich ist die Bundeswehr sehr tollerant in diesen Dingen.


----------



## Scrätcher (24. März 2009)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Nicht die Bundeswehr ist schwulenfeindlich, sondern einige Engstirnige innerhalb der Truppe. Tatsächlich ist die Bundeswehr sehr tollerant in diesen Dingen.



Also tatsächlich hab ich noch nie mitgekriegt das es bei der Bundeswehr auch nur annährend solche Probleme im Umgang mit Schwulen gab. Dafür war es das reine Chaos als die Frauen in sämtliche Truppengattungen durften!^^

Manche haben sie schwer bevorzugt, andere schwer benachteiligt und und und.... das war was!^^


----------



## -Therion- (24. März 2009)

Ich halte es für problematisch wenn in einem Forum für Computerspiele die auch Kinder und Jugendliche spielen, indirekt für die Bundeswehr Werbung gemacht wird. Und jegliche Kritik als Pro - Kontra Diskussion zu löschen durch einen Mod der selbst "live" bei der Bundeswehr dient.


----------



## Stancer (24. März 2009)

Kann das mit den Schwulen überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Bei uns in der Kompanie gab es bereits mehrere Schwule und die wurden genauso behandelt wie jeder andere auch. Wenn andere Schwulenwitze gemacht haben wurde dies sofort unterbunden. Nix anderes wie gegenüber Frauen anzügliche oder sexuelle Witze zu reissen. Gab auch keine Sonderbehandlungen für die Schwulen. Das Schwule Einzelstuben bekommen und nur allein Duschen dürfen sind absolut hirnrissige Gerüchte. Homosexuelle werden ganz normal mit Heteros auf eine Stube gesteckt. Glaubt ihr ernsthaft, wenn ihr mit einem Homosexuellen auf einer Stube schlaft, das dieser euch in der Nacht sofort in der Arsch fi....will und euch vergewaltigt ? Oder beim Duschen jedesmal die Seife fallen lassen ? Das sind ganz normale Menschen !!!

Frauen sind dennoch das größere Problem. Sie wollen zwar gleich behandelt werden, bekommen aber meistens doch ne Sonderbehandlung. Sie müssen weniger marschieren mit weniger Gewicht, kriegen Einzelstuben, müssen geringere Leistungen erbringen. Das stößt schon auf Unmut. Ich erinner mich z.b. an einen Leistungstest, wo die Männer Klimmzüge im Ristgriff frei hängend machen mussten. Der beste hat 15 geschafft und war bei sowas wirklich Fit. Die Frauen mussten sich dagegen unter so ne 1,30m hohe Stange hängen, Füße waren auf dem Boden gestüzt und sich dann bis zur Brust an die Stange ranziehen. Sogar eine absolut unfitte Frau (auch übergewichtig) hat in diesem Test mehr Punkte bekommen als unser bester Mann und wir mussten uns dann später vom Kommandeur anhören wie toll doch die Frauen waren. Die beste Frau hat bei dieser Übung 30 Wiederholungen geschafft und pro Wiederholung gabs die gleiche Punktzahl wie bei den Männer die Klimmzüge.
Die beste Frau war zwar Fit aber welcher Mann schafft denn bitte 30 Klimmzüge , frei hängend und jedesmal komplett durchhängen ? 

Frauen haben zwar allgemein 10% weniger Muskelmasse als Männer, aber manche Tests sind einfach nur unfair !!! Ich versteh es z.b. auch nicht, wie ne Frau, die keinen Sport macht, übergewichtig ist in manchen Tests mehr Punkte oder annähernd gleich viele als ich erzielt, wobei ich 4-5mal die Woche trainiere und Top Fit bin.


----------



## Syane (24. März 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ich halte es für problematisch wenn in einem Forum für Computerspiele die auch Kinder und Jugendliche spielen, indirekt für die Bundeswehr Werbung gemacht wird. Und jegliche Kritik als Pro - Kontra Diskussion zu löschen durch einen Mod der selbst "live" bei der Bundeswehr dient.



Könntest ja sachlich die Nachteile der BW aufzählen und etwas gegen argumentieren ... Solange es nicht sowas billiges ist wie in den anfangsposts die bereits gelöscht wurden wie "Bundeswehr is doof"...

Ich kenne auch sachen von der Bundeswehr von Weggeballerten Händen bei der Pistolenreinigung bis hin zu zerquetschten köpfen bei ner gefechtsübung wo einer einfach vom panzer überrollt wurde als er sich vor schreck auf den Bodenwarf als ne Kanone abgefeuert worden ist.


Aber jeder muss selbst wissen wo er hingehört und wohin nicht!


----------



## Scrätcher (24. März 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ich halte es für problematisch wenn in einem Forum für Computerspiele die auch Kinder und Jugendliche spielen, indirekt für die Bundeswehr Werbung gemacht wird. Und jegliche Kritik als Pro - Kontra Diskussion zu löschen durch einen Mod der selbst "live" bei der Bundeswehr dient.



Naja Werbung würd ich es nicht nennen, der TE wollte sich halt hier informieren. Eigentlich kann er das ja auch weil es ja eben das "Gott & Welt"-Forum ist. Der einzige Grund der mir dazu einfallen würde: Er wollte eben mal "gemischte" Meinungen hören und nicht nur welche die entweder Absolut "Pro" oder "Contra" eingestellt sind.

Alleine die Information: Erstmal den Wehrdienst zu machen und sich später verpflichten zu lassen. 

Ist Gold wert! Weil es tatsächlich schwierig ist den SaZ-Antrag zurück zu ziehen wenn man was taugt und trotzdem gehen will. 

Nox mag grad beim Bund sein, trotzdem hat er hier relative Narrenfreiheit. Da die Bundeswehr ja nicht weiß, wer sich hinter Noxiel verbirgt. Davon abgesehen ist es die Aufgabe von Mods, Beiträge zu löschen die zu extreme Äusserungen haben. 

Leider hab ich verpaßt was da genau gelöscht wurde. Ich denke das sehrwohl unterschieden wird ob es konstruktive Kritik oder einfach nur beleidigend oder unterstellend ist. 

Aber gut, es ist deine Meinung Therion und du hast ein Recht darauf!


----------



## Zuhlina (24. März 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ich halte es für problematisch wenn in einem Forum für Computerspiele die auch Kinder und Jugendliche spielen, indirekt für die Bundeswehr Werbung gemacht wird. Und jegliche Kritik als Pro - Kontra Diskussion zu löschen durch einen Mod der selbst "live" bei der Bundeswehr dient.



Deshalb steht bei mir auch fast in jedem Thread, dass ich davon abrate.
Erfahrungen möchte ich nicht missen, die Menschen die ich kennen gelernt habe auch nicht. 
Es wäre auch falsch zu sagen, dass die Ausbildung bei der Bundeswehr schlecht ist.

Doch ich habe eben auch mehrfach erwähnt, dass eben auch diese Erfahrungen noch mehr dazu geführt haben dass sich meine Ideologie verändert hat.
Die aktuelle Bundeswehr ist und bleibt bzw. wird wahrsch. umsomehr eine Kriegsführende Interessenvertretung von Politik und Wirtschaft sein. 
Seine Gesundheit/Leben für die derzeit ausgefochtenen Macht und Kapitalinteressen zu riskieren, davon rate ich deutlich ab.


----------



## Stancer (24. März 2009)

Was glaubst du wofür Armeen gut sind ? Armeen sind ein politisches Mittel, egal ob reine Verteidigungsarmee oder Einsatzarmee.

Armeen können daher sehr vielseitig eingesetzt werden. Sie können bei Hilfseinsätzen das Land repräsentieren, sie können zur Abschreckung eingesetzt werden, als Drohmittel sogar als Handelsgut "Wir beschützen euch oder bilden eure Leute aus und dafür gebt ihr uns Wirtschaftsgüter".... etc.

Das war schon immer so und wird immer so bleiben

Viele Länder brauchen keine Armee aber trotzdem haben eigentlich alle eine. Die einzigen die keine haben sind Zwergstaaten. Ein land ohne Armee wird in der Welt nicht ernst genommen. Traurig ist aber so. Wenn die USA keine Armee hätten und zum Iran sagen würden "Baut keine Atombombe", da würde der Iran nur lachen und sagen "Was wollt ihr schon machen ?"


----------



## Noxiel (24. März 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ich halte es für problematisch wenn in einem Forum für Computerspiele die auch Kinder und Jugendliche spielen, indirekt für die Bundeswehr Werbung gemacht wird. Und jegliche Kritik als Pro - Kontra Diskussion zu löschen durch einen Mod der selbst "live" bei der Bundeswehr dient.



Ich halte auch viele Dinge für problematisch, gerade wie und in welcher Art und Weise über manche Themen diskutiert wird. Nichtsdestotrotz steht das Forum zur freien und sachlichen Meinungsäußerung offen, solange es Netiquette konform zugeht. Plumpe Provokationen und Stammtischparolen löschen ich daher unerbittlich, völlig gleich ob sie Pro oder Contra Bundeswehr lauten. 

Das ich als Fachkraft für Sicherheitsfragen angestellt durch das Bundesministerium der Verteidigung (Soldat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) sicherlich auch eine Meinung zu meinem Arbeitgeber haben darf, wird man mir auch als Moderator nicht abschlagen. Gerade weil diese Tätigkeit ehrenamtlich von mir betrieben wird. 

Um zurück zum eigentlichen Thema zu kommen. Der TE hat zu Beginn des Threads deutlich erklärt welche Fragen er beantwortet haben möchte, ich lasse den Thread daher nicht zu einer Pro/Contra Bundeswehr Diskussion verkommen. Sollte Bedarf an einer "weiteren" Aussprache in der Sache bestehen, darf sich gerne jemand einen gut formulierten Eingangspost für einen seperaten Thread überlegen um dann dort über die Vor- und Nachzüge des Soldatentums zu diskutieren.


P.S.: Der gestern angekündigte Text kommt wirklich noch.


----------



## Noxiel (25. März 2009)

Mutantisch schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich verpflichten lassen kann ich dann eine Ausbildung bei der Bundeswehr anfangen (Mechatroniker)?



a) Du bewirbst dich als SaZ (Soldat auf Zeit) in der Laufbahn der Feldwebel im allgemeinen Fachdienst bzw. Bootsmann bei der Bundeswehr. Bei entsprechender Eignung beginnst du als Soldat eine ZAW Maßnahme. Diese sogenannte Zivilberufliche Aus- und Weiterbildung umfasst verschiedene Berufe wie z.B. den Bürokaufmann, Industriekaufmann, KFZ-Techniker, Mechatroniker usw. und kann, je nach Verpflichtungszeit, bis zum Meisterbrief fortgeführt werden, bei vollem Sold und den einhergehenden Beförderungen. Allerdings wird hier möglicherweise nicht nach den persönlichen Wünschen entschieden, die Bundeswehr wird natürlich in erster Linie versuchen ihren eigenen Bedarf zu decken, erst dann kommen die Wünsche des Soldaten. Das wird Dir aber schon vor Eintritt in die Bundeswehr gesagt. 

b) Du bewirbst dich um einen zivilen Ausbildungsplatz bei der Bundeswehr. Du bist kein Soldat und durchläufst die Ausbildung an Dienstellen und Fachschulen des Bundes im dualen System, wie auch in der zivilen Wirtschaft. Deine Ausbildungsvergütung ist vergleichbar mit denen auf ziviler Seite. Nach Abschluß der Ausbildung hast du die Möglichkeit dich bei der Bundeswehr als Soldat zu bewerben und auch bevorzugt als SaZ in Betracht gezogen zu werden. Bei entsprechender Eignung und Planstellen, steigst du mit einem höheren Dienstgrad, aufgrund deiner Qualifikation, in die Bundeswehr ein und durchläufst die Ausbildung.



Mutantisch schrieb:


> Wie ist das Arbeitsumfeld ?



Wie schon angesprochen, variiert das von Kompanie zu Kompanie, zu Ausbildungstätte zu Kaserne. Der einzige Unterschied besteht in der Vorgesetztenverordnung, die klar regelt wer bei wem zu gehorchen hat. Allerdings gibt es nur ein paar Wenige aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, die ihre Meinung nur durch ihren Dienstgrad durchzusetzen wissen. Soft Skills sind auch beim Bund wichtig und werden von den Meisten auch besessen. Dahin also keine Sorge.



Mutantisch schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Aufstiegschance in der Bundeswehr aus ?



Als SaZ in der Laufbahngruppe der Unteroffiziere o. Portopee = Stabsunteroffizier
Als SaZ/Berufsoldat in der Laufbahngruppe der Unteroffiziere m. Portopee = Oberstabsfeldwebel 
Als SaZ/Berufsoldat in der Laufbahngruppe der Offiziere des Fachdienstes = Hauptmann (Stabshauptmann in Ausnahmefällen)
Als Berufssoldat in der Laufbahngruppe der Offiziere des Truppendienstes = General



Mutantisch schrieb:


> Wird mir die Bundeswehr einen Arbeitsplatz aussuchen der womöglich 500km von meiner Wohnung entfernt ist ?



Möglich, mit der Verpflichtung zum SaZ unterschreibst auch eine absolute Mobilitätsgarantie. Im Grunde also der Blankoschein für den Bund, dich in die entlegensten Winkel der Republik zu schicken, wenn denn dort Mangel herrscht. Im Grundsatz kann man aber sagen, dass viele Kameraden auch heimatnah arbeiten können und sich dort ein Häuschen, Familie und Privatleben aufgebaut haben. Das wird vom Dienstherren auch berücksichtigt. Dazu sei noch gesagt, das Truppenoffiziere häufiger versetzt werden, als Unteroffiziere m/o Portopee.



Mutantisch schrieb:


> Bezahlt mir die Bundeswehr ein Teil meines Arbeitsweges (Sprit) ?



Nein. In speziellen Fällen gibt es Trennungsgeld, Familienheimfahrten und noch ein paar andere Dinge die die Spritkosten kompensieren können, ein explizites Spritgeld gibt es vom Bund aber nicht. Die Pendlerpauschale gilt aber auch für Soldaten.




Mutantisch schrieb:


> Hab gehört das man bei der Bundeswehr seinen Führerschein umsonst machen kann , stimmt dies?



Das war einmal. Heutzutage wird das nur noch nach Planstelle verteilt oder als kleines Schmankerl vom Chef für gute Leistungen. Wenn du also nicht in der Fahrbereitschaft bist, sonst keine Fahren zu erledigen hast, wird es keine Lehrgang geben. Es gibt die Möglichkeit seinen Bundeswehrführerschein auch ins zivile umschreiben zu lassen. Die Kosten/Fristen unterscheiden sich von Amt zu Amt, es funktioniert aber max. zwei Jahre nach ausscheiden aus dem Dienst.




Mutantisch schrieb:


> Habe auch gehört das ich bei der Bundeswehr studieren kann, aber trotzdem einen Monatsgehalt kriegen . Stimmt dies?



Das ist richtig. Wie schon angesprochen kannst du in München und Hamburg an den Bundeswehruniversitäten studieren. In den vergangenen zwei Jahren wurdedie Studienausbildung an die zivilen Hochschulabschlüsse angepasst und ein fächerübergreifendes Bachelor- und Masterstudium eingeführt. Bei erfolgreichem Studium erwirbst du grundsätzlich einen europaweit anerkannten Master-Abschluss. Während dem Studium wird dein Sold voll weitergezahlt. Weitere Informationen zu Studiengängen!


----------

